# SB Heavy 10 Spindle Speed Chart



## Splat (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm asking for a favor, guys. Can someone with a Heavy 10 please take a pic of their spindle speed chart and post it here or email it to me?  Much obliged. Thanks.


----------



## Earl (Jun 5, 2012)

My Camera is dead and my phone gives me a "DSP Error" when I try and take a picture.  

If all you need are the speeds,   I will try and give you that information:

The Heavy 10 has a two speed countershaft. (2 groove motor pulley) 
 The low speed is 300 rpm,   The high speed is 579 rpm



The spindle speeds are as follows:

300 rpm countershaft      700     434     277      back gear  129    79    50

579 rpm countershaft      1357    837    535      back gear should not be used with high speed


----------



## Splat (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you, Earl.  That's what I wanted. 




Earl said:


> My Camera is dead and my phone gives me a "DSP Error" when I try and take a picture.
> 
> If all you need are the speeds,   I will try and give you that information:
> 
> ...


----------



## Earl (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a VFD on my lathe so I can vary the speeds. The plate on the lathe (1968 Heavy 10) says that the maximum spindle speed is 1400 when using power feed and 250 when using back gears. I looked on Ebay and found a tachometer that uses a reflective strip. It was shipped from Hong Kong and cost me somewhere around 10 or 11 bucks including shipping! Arrived in 11 or 12 days! It works great. just point at the reflective strip and push the button and read the rpm. It works up to about 2 ft away. I put 3/8 inch squares of the tape on the motor pulley and my outboard spider on the spindle. I have had this for a few months so now I have the reflective strips on just about everything that moves. Have you ever wondered how many rpms the rollers on your garage door turn when the door is moving? I don't anymore.


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 6, 2012)

tooo funny earl:lmao::lmao::lmao:
steve


----------



## Danny (Jun 14, 2012)

Earl said:


> I have a VFD on my lathe so I can vary the speeds. The plate on the lathe (1968 Heavy 10) says that the maximum spindle speed is 1400 when using power feed and 250 when using back gears. I looked on Ebay and found a tachometer that uses a reflective strip. It was shipped from Hong Kong and cost me somewhere around 10 or 11 bucks including shipping! Arrived in 11 or 12 days! It works great. just point at the reflective strip and push the button and read the rpm. It works up to about 2 ft away. I put 3/8 inch squares of the tape on the motor pulley and my outboard spider on the spindle. I have had this for a few months so now I have the reflective strips on just about everything that moves. Have you ever wondered how many rpms the rollers on your garage door turn when the door is moving? I don't anymore.



That is so cool Earl, I to have a VFD on my heavy ten and often wondered about how many rmp's are being turned when playing with the VFD.

Dan


----------



## Jericho (Jun 15, 2012)

Earl said:


> I have a VFD on my lathe so I can vary the speeds. The plate on the lathe (1968 Heavy 10) says that the maximum spindle speed is 1400 when using power feed and 250 when using back gears. I looked on Ebay and found a tachometer that uses a reflective strip. It was shipped from Hong Kong and cost me somewhere around 10 or 11 bucks including shipping! Arrived in 11 or 12 days! It works great. just point at the reflective strip and push the button and read the rpm. It works up to about 2 ft away. I put 3/8 inch squares of the tape on the motor pulley and my outboard spider on the spindle. I have had this for a few months so now I have the reflective strips on just about everything that moves. Have you ever wondered how many rpms the rollers on your garage door turn when the door is moving? I don't anymore.



I guess I bought the same one or similar Earl. Mine lasted till I tried to use it the third time in about that many months. Seems to be a problem in the push button. Can't find the original supplier on eBay. It's a DT-2234C+ and it did work great when it worked. Only cost $5 per use +/-.


----------



## Splat (Jun 15, 2012)

Jericho said:


> I guess I bought the same one or similar Earl. Mine lasted till I tried to use it the third time in about that many months. Seems to be a problem in the push button. Can't find the original supplier on eBay. It's a DT-2234C+ and it did work great when it worked. Only cost $5 per use +/-.



Is this it? http://www.kerncoinstr.com/lasertach.htm

I'd like to get one of these. I think this would help a newbie like me.


----------



## Earl (Jun 19, 2012)

I hadn't used mine since I checked the speed of the garage door rollers a couple of months ago.    I am in Phoenix and it gets hot in the garage during the day.   I went out there this evening and the tach was dead!  Turned out to be a dead battery.  The one in the thing was the original.   Replaced the battery and all is well.


----------



## Earl (Jun 19, 2012)

Splat said:


> Is this it? http://www.kerncoinstr.com/lasertach.htm
> 
> I'd like to get one of these. I think this would help a newbie like me.




That is not the one I have.   Just go to ebay and search for "not contact tachometer"  Then just sort on "lowest cost and shipping'    The first one wins!


----------

